# new girl snowboarder



## Guest

Welcome new girl snowboarder ...

I am also new here to the forums - But not new to Snowboarding. I have been a ski'n'snowboard instructor since 2001. So if you need help with anything - I sure this place can really help. 

My best tip for newbie snowboarders is to take a few hours getting use to the board and the slippery surface before aiming it downhill - as injuries can but quite high for new, over confident snowboarders. But it is an awesome sport. So have fun and good luck.


----------



## Guest

yeah thanks for the tips.
I really don't care whether I get injured or not so I'm probably just going to start snowboarding down the steepest hill I see, I'm already familiar with boards so yeah I think I'll be good.


----------



## Milo303

Spam? 

Is this some sort of joke?


----------



## Guest

umm how so?


----------



## Milo303

Nevermind I don't have anything nice to say


----------



## Guest

that's fine.
I see I'm already going to have a problem with some of the people on this site.


----------



## Milo303

Well your coming off like a 12 year old valley girl, blonde hair and all....

Cut out the "likes" and ditsy attitude and you will be just fine


----------



## Guest

haha ok, and I'm nowhere close to a blond 12 year old girl. ewwwwww.


----------



## bravo_castle

Well, if it's attention your looking for, you'll get plenty of it if you keep heading down this path.

BTW: If you're not a ruse.... Welcome to SBF.com.

Milo - I keep staring at your avatar & losing focus & forgetting what I'm doing.


----------



## Milo303

Alright

Some good snowboard companies you may want to research are as follows

Bataleon
Never Summer
Capita
Ride
Stepchild
Forum
Nitro


Some good bindings companies
Ride
Rome
Union



As far as outerwear goes I'm pretty sold on DC.... However there's tons of different outerwear companies out there and that's totally up to personal preference.


----------



## Milo303

Oh and before you ask what gear is best for you, please educate yourself.

Part of the joy in this sport is the hunt for information and demoing gear 

Hope you turn things around and become a part of the family here


----------



## Guest

oh ok thanks for the companies, already heard of some but not of others, i'll be sure to check out more about them.


----------



## Guest

Welcome!

And FYI I am a blonde..... and a girl.... damn Stereotypes! 

Lessons are always a good good idea (not having one of your friends teaching you is v. beneficial)

Do some research on boarding, ask around, ect.

As for the people on here. They are awesome and are wary of newbs and people who have less than 20 posts....​


----------



## thugit

buy some high end stuff so when you kill yourself i can take it.
you're bmx and skating stuff will work too, let me know where i can pick it up.
oh and you're a troll, a good one at that.


----------



## gibbous

Wow. I've never seen anybody bother to actually type "like" in the same way teenagers tend to involuntarily drop it in the middle of sentences when speaking. Aren't younger people these days all about abbreviating everything so that communication requires as few key strokes as possible?

If you are really interested in snowboarding, welcome. If you are a troll, feel free to find your own way out...


----------



## Dano

anettcmf said:


> Ok so like I'm a girl, like I skateboard and bmx so that's like what got me into snowboarding. and yeah I also do other sports like football, so yeah I'm pretty hardcore, as long as my hair doesn't get messed up.
> Anywaysss, so I joined this forum cause I want to learn more about snowboarding I think it's called, cause like right now I don't know anything about it. umm yeah so like I live in British Columbia and there's mountains here like Grouse and Whistler so yeah it's all good. Yuppp..


2 scenarios here I can think of, 

1) You're a dude, pretending to be a chick just to piss the majority of us off with this attempt at valley-girl retardese (If so, this probably isn't your first time trying to converse with under age boys on the internet, and it's only a matter of time before we see you featured on "To catch a pretator")

or,

2) You're actually serious, and your parents really need to lock the computer and place you in your kennal while they're at work.

Either way, you seem too stupid to live. Please drink all of the liquids kept under the kitchen sink.


----------



## YanTheMan

Maybe she's just really chilled out?

Hmm i dont see why theres reason for insult.

whatever.


----------



## gibbous

YanTheMan said:


> Maybe she's just really chilled out?





anettcmf said:


> so yeah I'm pretty hardcore


Apparently not.



Dano said:


> it's only a matter of time before we see you featured on "To catch a pretator")
> or,
> 2) You're actually serious, and your parents really need to lock the computer and place you in your kennal while they're at work.
> 
> Either way, you seem too stupid to live. Please drink all of the liquids kept under the kitchen sink.


But yeah, that was pretty harsh. Funny, but harsh...


----------



## Muusers

[subtle hint]like yeah like yeah yeah like like yeah like like yeah yeah like yeah like like yeah like yeah yeah yeah like yeah like yeah yeah right?[/subtle hint]

Welcome to the forums though. Normally I'm not such a jerk.


----------



## Guest

Snowolf said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


this thread just got epic.


----------



## baldylox

Steepest hill you see FTW! GGRRRRRRRRR-EAT! 

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CaptT

Seriously....,like, if I could(and I am pretty "hardcore"),....I would, like, conjure all the internet magic I could, to reach through the screen and shake you repeatedly like your mother should have when you were an infant!

Or, 
hell...maybe she did and for that I am sorry.....it's not your fault ...just get a boob job so your next boyfriend has a reason to stick around...


----------



## Guest

you're not funny...

anyways, I'm just wondering, should I get the most expensive brand or are there any cheaper ones and what brand?


----------



## AirConditioning

Are you rich? You talk as if the price is of no consequence.

My advice: Research, research and research. Decide how you want to ride, what you want to ride, and then go ride the steepest hill you can find....after you hit the bunny hill and realize there's more to it than just pointing a double-black-diamond run and assuming you're not going to break your neck and never get another shot.


----------



## Guest

nope sorry I'm not rich.
and thanks for the info, it's actually heplfull.
also in snowboarding is there the normal and goofy thing such as there is in skateboarding?


----------



## v-verb

Dano said:


> 2 scenarios here I can think of,
> 
> 1) You're a dude, pretending to be a chick just to piss the majority of us off with this attempt at valley-girl retardese (If so, this probably isn't your first time trying to converse with under age boys on the internet, and it's only a matter of time before we see you featured on "To catch a pretator")
> 
> or,
> 
> 2) You're actually serious, and your parents really need to lock the computer and place you in your kennal while they're at work.
> 
> Either way, you seem too stupid to live. Please drink all of the liquids kept under the kitchen sink.



I was thinking "she" was a guy.

But in any case, no need to get nasty


----------



## v-verb

anettcmf said:


> nope sorry I'm not rich.
> and thanks for the info, it's actually heplfull.
> also in snowboarding is there the normal and goofy thing such as there is in skateboarding?


Yep - regular and goofy - or whatever.

Have fun!


----------



## Guest

ok cool so I'm guess I'd probably be goofy.
also is there mongo? probably not cause your feet don't leave the board but yeah just wondering.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

anettcmf said:


> Ok so like I'm a girl, like I skateboard and bmx so that's like what got me into snowboarding. and yeah I also do other sports like football, so yeah I'm pretty hardcore, as long as my hair doesn't get messed up.
> Anywaysss, so I joined this forum cause I want to learn more about snowboarding I think it's called, cause like right now I don't know anything about it. umm yeah so like I live in British Columbia and there's mountains here like Grouse and Whistler so yeah it's all good. Yuppp..


How you doin? Can I take you out for a nice cockmeat sandwich and never call you again?


----------



## Guest

ummm no thanks..


----------



## Dano

anettcmf said:


> you're not funny...
> 
> anyways, I'm just wondering, should I get the most expensive brand or are there any cheaper ones and what brand?


Yes, go into your local skate shop and ask for a "Burton Skate Banana SL-R" and a set of "Flow CO2's". They'll try to screw you on the price so just ask for monthly payments with a sub-prime intrest rate.


----------



## v-verb

BurtonAvenger said:


> How you doin? Can I take you out for a nice cockmeat sandwich and never call you again?


Harold and Kumar 2 - holy crap what a crazy flick:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

were you kidding when you said I should get Burton Skate Banads SL-R or seriously?


----------



## baldylox

Lib Tech makes the Skate Banananananana


----------



## v-verb

anettcmf said:


> were you kidding when you said I should get Burton Skate Banads SL-R or seriously?


He was being a dick. Go to a good shop, tell them what you told us and they'll steer you right.

Skate bananas are good but $$ and there's probably a poser stigma attached to them. Same with the Flows.

Seriously I think people reacted to your initial post and your don't give a shit attitude. If that's how you really are, then screw what anyone else things. 

Also I think there some doubt that you're actually a girl.

So like I said - go to a good shop and talk to them and explain your skateboard experience which will probably help.

Good luck and don't take some of the guys here too seriously. I know I'll probably get shit on by some of them but WGAF.

cheers!


----------



## Guest

ok thanks

but are there like specific shops for snowboarding or should I just go to a store like Sportcheck or some store like that?


----------



## v-verb

anettcmf said:


> ok thanks
> 
> but are there like specific shops for snowboarding or should I just go to a store like Sportcheck or some store like that?


without giving away too much, are you living near a big city? There are some good shops but a general location would help.

Sportcheck generally has people that don't know a heck of a lot.

While you're at it - your height and weight would probably help. I like Bataleon boards but they are mostly on the west coast. Lib Tech boards are good, and although Burton's get slammed her a lot they make a good board.

Sounds like you're mainly interested in park riding or more freeriding mountain stuff?

Tell us more in serious terms and we'll be happy to help.


----------



## Guest

oh well I live in Vancouver so it is pretty big but I never saw a snowboarding shop around here. I'm like 5'6 and around 115 so is there a size that I'd be? and I'd mainly be interested in riding park.

I'll check out maybe sportcheck on the weekend and see if maybe I can find a person who knows their stuff, cause as you can see I don't know much, but I actually do want to learn more.


----------



## Guest

Really.... You live in Vancouver and have never seen a snowboarding shop? Are you like blind or like something. Like really. Like what kind of like snowboarder noob are you? You should be like decked out in all the coolzies! Like totally hit me up if you're ever in Whistler! Like I'm totally looking for another dumb ass who stereotypes all the idiotic noobs and drags shit out way too much to share my lipgloss (which is totally popping by the way)


----------



## Guest

umm eww I have to point out that I don't share lipgloss, that's really disgusting. but no seriously like there's no snowboard shops, I know there's one at whistler but that's the only one I know of and I never went in it. but nahh it's ok you're totally not my type so please back of I'm taken.


----------



## Guest

Aw honey don't flatter yourself I don't even know if you're a boy or a girl

Learn some grammar skills so you can effectively argue please


----------



## Guest

I look like a boy but I'm really a girl?


----------



## Guest

waittt no switch that around...

or well just choose whichever one suits you best.


----------



## Guest

Ah so you're a transgender! Good for you honey! Be yourself!


----------



## Guest

once again, back off. don't call me honey. how many times do I have to tell you I'm taken, I'm sorry I'm just not interested in people like you.


----------



## v-verb

I have no idea if Penticton is near Vancouver, but try this shop Freeride Boardshop | Freeride Boardshop

I got my first Bataleon there and you can call then toll free - good dudes and very knowledgeable. Free shipping too I think.

The Source the Source Skateboard and Snowboard Shop - Calgary, Canada - Calgary Skateboards, Snowboards and Online Store is in Alberta but ship free as well and have goo dinfo.

Good luck and let us know what you decide on

cheers

nigel


----------



## Guest

oh thank you for the website Pentictons kinda far away but I might visit there sometime.

also about how much should I be expecting to pay for my first board?


----------



## v-verb

anettcmf said:


> oh thank you for the website Pentictons kinda far away but I might visit there sometime.
> 
> also about how much should I be expecting to pay for my first board?


I would see if they have any of last years stock - so perhaps under $300 may be possible

Give them a call, their site is pretty limited

Cheers!


----------



## baldylox

I wouldn't spend more then $550 on a firs setup. $300 board. $100 bindings. $100-150 boots.


----------



## ATOTony76

anettcmf said:


> once again, back off. don't call me honey. how many times do I have to tell you I'm taken, I'm sorry I'm just not interested in people like you.


ahahahahahahahahahahahahah :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Aww. I was just trying to be nice or him/her. Obviously she/he's just not interested....

~going to go cry off in a corner~


----------



## Guest

that is so disrespectful caling me a him\her. get some manner already, I'm a transvestite.

and thanks for telling me the price.


----------



## Guest

Well obviously if you are a transvestite you would identify with a specific gender. So really the he/she thing was for clarification. 

And if you want to go cheap you can get boards, bindings, and boots in the off season for half price. Rentals tend to be good the first time out.


----------



## Guest

oh ok, and i know this sounds stupid but what are bindings?


----------



## Guest

They connect your feet to the board... You put your boots in them. Separate from the board

Eg.


----------



## Guest

oh ok i get what you're talking about now. thanks.


----------



## Guest

lol at 3 pgs


----------



## BurtonAvenger

anettcmf said:


> ummm no thanks..


You're really missing out on a man meat sammy. I even have Mannaise as a condoment.


----------



## thugit

anettcmf said:


> that is so disrespectful caling me a him\her. get some manner already, I'm a transvestite.
> 
> and thanks for telling me the price.


gotcha....


----------



## Guest

umm ewww mayonnaise is really disgusting.


----------



## Guest

Oooh this thread has caught the attention of BA. I am sooo glad


----------



## BurtonAvenger

anettcmf said:


> umm ewww mayonnaise is really disgusting.


 Not mayo MANnaise jeez come on now.



citizengirl said:


> Oooh this thread has caught the attention of BA. I am sooo glad


What you jealous you want some attention too?


----------



## Guest

ohh I get it.
haha funny.


----------



## ATOTony76

anettcmf said:


> umm ewww mayonnaise is really disgusting.


umm ewww? ummmmmmm eeeewwww? :dunno:


----------



## Guest

i dont get it?


----------



## AirConditioning

Okie, lets get back on topic here and stop the hatefest.

If you wanna get something decent probably between $200 and $350 for the package. Boardshops in VanCan are Pacific Boarder, The Boardroom and a couple others that are all at the same intersection. Find one and you'll find the other ones.


----------



## Guest

hmmm ok well I never heard of them but I'll try to find more about where it is and I'll check it out for sure.


----------



## AirConditioning

The Boardroom is the only one of them with a legit website. Online stores in the states are going to be where you get the best prices, though, so when you find a stick you're into try to get it online. (Online stores in the states don't have to charge any kind of tax outside their own state, so you'll be saving a lot there, and they usually carry last year's models for crazily slashed prices). They do, however, have weird blips in their contracts with manufacturers that limit international shipping, so you have to be sorta choosy with your brands.


----------



## Guest

Ha ha no BA I've seen your wrath and prefer not to be the target...


----------



## Dano

8 Pages? Seriously? I'd like to stop the madness and go back to talking about shreading. However, the longer we keep this 43 year old metally challenged creepy dude in his parent's basement on the computer, the longer he's not jerking off behind garbage cans outside of boy scout meetings and playgrounds. Any luck tracking down that Burton Skate Banana SL-R yet?


----------



## m60g

Dano said:


> 2 scenarios here I can think of,
> 
> 1) You're a dude, pretending to be a chick just to piss the majority of us off with this attempt at valley-girl retardese (If so, this probably isn't your first time trying to converse with under age boys on the internet, and it's only a matter of time before we see you featured on "To catch a predator")
> 
> or,
> 
> 2) You're actually serious, and your parents really need to lock the computer and place you in your kennal while they're at work.
> 
> Either way, you seem too stupid to live. Please drink all of the liquids kept under the kitchen sink.


That's funny.....and true...that's why it's funny:laugh:


----------



## ATOTony76

m60g said:


> That's funny.....and true...that's why it's funny:laugh:


lmfao :laugh: the funniest shit i have seen all day.


----------



## Muusers

Wow, guys. Just, wow.


----------



## FLuiD

I dunno how I missed this thread but just read the whole thing while sitting on the can here... Wow... I dunno what to say. You guys are funny fuckers sometimes though. hehe. Good work!


----------



## baldylox

You aren't getting 'duped' by a troll unless you get bent out of shape over what they are saying. I assume she is since she has been banned from several forums already but she hasn't exactly stirred anything up other than acting like a 14 year old boy. :dunno:


----------



## CaptT

*I would like to thank everyone......*

for making my morning so entertaining......thanks guys/gals...and you too girlguy or was that guygirl??


----------



## Guest

Like....oh my God...I wear big furry boots and say like after every word and every thing I say sounds like Im asking a question

Like...oh my God...I totally want to like snowboard. Does anyone know where to get a Burton Banana?



Girl...you may wanna skip on snowboarding...you may break a nail and I can guaratee your hair is gonna get messed up. Stick with Barbies or something and stop making the girls who really shred look bad.


----------



## baldylox

/10 characters


----------



## Sam I Am

thugit said:


> buy some high end stuff so when you kill yourself i can take it.
> you're bmx and skating stuff will work too, let me know where i can pick it up.
> oh and you're a troll, a good one at that.


If the original poster,anett, does somehow happen to die when I push- I MEAN, when they fly off a cliff or run into a tree on a black diamond run because of their own cockiness, I believe I should inherit their gear 'cuz I'll have been there when he/she first starts out on the mountain, and I'll be the one trying to... um..."rescue" 'em. So I would rightfully deserve it.:cheeky4:


----------



## Guest

wow you guys are soo off topic, stop trolling!!

but to that girl whos name idk. stop being jelous cause I have to look good while I snowboard.


----------



## m60g

Are you and CrazyTasu having sex with each other?


----------



## Guest

ewww he\she wishes.


----------



## Dano

Dude, what the fuck are you doing here, shouldn't you be at one of your court appointed therapy sessions? I thought public online forums were a strict violation of your parole. 

A warning to everyone on this forum. If this 43 year old pervert suggests any of you meet him at the mall, don't go! Chances are you'll find yourself duct taped in the back of a fucking van.


----------



## Guest

I'm not interested in any of you
you're just not my type


----------



## Guest

*Skate Banana Boards for Skateboarders...*



anettcmf said:


> were you kidding when you said I should get Burton Skate Banads SL-R or seriously?


If you are a skateboarder - the Lib Tech Skate Banana Snowboards give you more of a sensation like riding a skateboard. Have a look at Lib Tech and Gnu boards. This site has some good info on explaining Skate Banana snowboards or you can buy them online.


----------



## Dano

winterpeaks said:


> If you are a skateboarder - the Lib Tech Skate Banana Snowboards give you more of a sensation like riding a skateboard. Have a look at Lib Tech and Gnu boards. This site has some good info on explaining Skate Banana snowboards or you can buy them online.


Dude forget about helping this twat. This douche nozzle is here for one reason and one reason alone. And that is to fuck with people and waste our time. If you take him seriously, he'll just make you look foolish. The only way I wouldn't piss on this person's face is if it was on fire.

Just a friendly heads up


----------



## Guest

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Like....oh my God...I wear big furry boots and say like after every word and every thing I say sounds like Im asking a question
> 
> Like...oh my God...I totally want to like snowboard. Does anyone know where to get a Burton Banana?
> 
> 
> 
> Girl...you may wanna skip on snowboarding...you may break a nail and I can guaratee your hair is gonna get messed up. Stick with Barbies or something and stop making the girls who really shred look bad.


LOL let em know!



anettcmf said:


> wow you guys are soo off topic, stop trolling!!
> 
> but to that girl whos name idk. stop being jelous cause I have to look good while I snowboard.


If you're serious about riding that's great but I just dont think you have the dedication and live the lifestyle for this culture.


----------



## SpecialBlend01

woah you're ridiculous.. whatever you are boy/girl. You honestly sound like you're 10 years old, and i hope you are because i would be ashamed if i was as intelligent as you are.


----------



## Guest

nope I actually need help and I'm into this. don't believe me, i don't care. thanks to the guy who told me of that I'll look at the website.


----------



## Sam I Am

anettcmf said:


> nope I actually need help and I'm into this. don't believe me, i don't care. thanks to the guy who told me of that I'll look at the website.


Quoting Red Foreman (from That 70's Show): 

"Dumbass." 

or 

"I'm gonna put my foot up you're ass."


----------



## paaaaaint

haha anetcmf freakin awsome. your all idiots bc has some of the best boarding in the world i mean hello were hostin the fing olympics here (btw im a British Columbian and damn proud of it) there is no way ne one from here wouldnt know that its called snowboarding specailly whith the freaking title of this site being SNOWBOARDING forum. neways anetcmf love the attitude keep it up and ill c you on the hills


----------



## Guest

yeah im aware that its called snowboarding forum lol but i dont know if the actual action of doing it is called snowboarding lol but i guess so. and i really dont see how you can love my attitude...


----------



## paaaaaint

haha no i wasnt mocking you i was mocking everyone else.


----------



## Guest

ohh ok. thanks for not mocking me i guess?
anyways where in BC you live?
(I'm not going to stalk you don't worry)


----------



## paaaaaint

haha no prob lol
and im not worried bout you stalking me im sure i could fend you off if you did. im from coquitlam


----------



## Guest

haha sweet, burnaby for me


----------



## paaaaaint

nice thats pretty close


----------



## paaaaaint

shit didnt mean to send that just yet. so what mountains do you usually ride?


----------



## Guest

well I haven't gone snowboarding yet, but I'm planning on going to whistler probably once I get my snowboard and everything. I think it's the closest mountain.


----------



## paaaaaint

uhh no i dont buy it. ur act lol but if you are serious whistler is not even close to being the closest hell baker is almost closer. no the closest mountain to us is either grouse (grouse is also the shittiest mountain here) Seymour, or cypress, then it comes whistler than baker (even though its across the line, then hemlock, then silver star then big white in that order


----------



## Guest

haha how dont you buy my act?
lol i always thought whistler was close than grouse but idk. and I'm pretty sure baker is in bc not across the border.
but I've never been to those mountains, only whistler. but yeah i guess it is kinda far cause its like 5 hours to get there.


----------



## paaaaaint

i cant buy it cause your just to out there... like yeah an like? seriously no one does that shit nemore at least so i thought? and ur worried about ur hair yet u say ur a chick that looks like a dude. im perseptive and i know when someones fulla shit, no offense i think ur prolly a nice person who just likes to screw with ppl on these sites. and no whistler is only 2-3 hours drive max and yes baker IS over the line and it too is only a 2-3 hour drive. trust me i grew up riding these mountains and i know em well


----------



## Guest

lol i never said I looked like a dude. or I don't think i did. I said I was a dude sarcastically. and I'm not screwing with anyone lol I just wanted to know stuff about snowboarding. and I have no idea what time you went to whistler but in traffic it's 5.


----------



## paaaaaint

than have fun this season cause traffic is gunna be 10x as bad with the olympics. and my sincerest apologies to the rest of the ppl on this thread i totally had it in me that this chick was full of it, so apparently im the dumbass hahaha good thing i know how ta laugh at myself. in necase though i still think shes fulla shit though, a skater goes into a skate shop, most of them sell snow gear, how the hell do you not see it and the lower mainland is crawling with skate snow and surf shops. the only way you wouldnt see them is if your fucking BLIND


----------



## Guest

lol snowboards in skateshop I don't think so. and the closest thing to a skateshop is west 49 there's no skateshops in burnaby neither are there any snowboard shop that I know of. closest skate shop is somewhere downtown and it's too far away don't even know if they carry snowboards.


----------



## Guest

anettcmf said:


> wow you guys are soo off topic, stop trolling!!
> 
> but to that girl whos name idk. stop being jelous cause I have to look good while I snowboard.


Yea...I could just imagine how good you look on your burton banana hahahahahahahaha thats hilarious

Actually, its funny you say you have to look good while you snowboard...YOU DONT EVEN SNOWBOARD!!! 

Sorry...but your just digging yourself deeper here with....like totally everything you like say. Like...O-M-G


----------



## Guest

ur not making any sense


----------



## RidePowder

This just became my favorite new thread... 

this is like if dawgcatcher and crazytsau had a retarded transgendered child together and that retarted transgendered child found its way onto sbf. just to torment us


----------



## Guest

awww thank you


----------



## Muusers

This thread is like a trainwreck happening; you CAN'T look away!


----------



## Guest

stop complimenting me and my thread. I mean yeah I know it's awesome, but lock it already.


----------



## ComicStix

Why is everyone arguing on an introduction thread. It was good at first but what happened?!?!?! It's an introduction thread


----------



## Sam I Am

ComicStix said:


> Why is everyone arguing on an introduction thread. It was good at first but what happened?!?!?! It's an introduction thread


Yes. A troll decided to introduce itself to our forum. 

We could get rid of it the old fashioned way and run it out of town with pitchforks and fire ('cuz apparently that's what they hate).


----------



## Guest

didn't read thread but kudos on the lol fakeposts


----------



## Guest

aww thanks sweetie


----------

